# Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data



## cristi777

I got this error msg when i tried to open Call of Duty(R) - World at War(TM)










can you guys help me ? 
thanks


----------



## McTimson

You probably need to update your video card drivers. If you don't know where to get them, post your DXDiag report, and we'll help you:

Click Start -> Run, and type 'dxdiag' (without quotes), and hit OK.
 If a dialog box comes up, click yes.
 When the progress bar in the lower right corner of the program is done, click the 'Save All Information' button
 Save the information to somewhere you'll remember (the desktop is the easiest choice).
 Open the saved file, hit Ctrl+A (select all), and then Ctrl+C (copy).
 Then, paste that information into your thread.
 If the information is too long to fit in a post, delete from the end, it's the first few sections that are important.


----------



## cristi777

I deleted a lot !! 
my laptop is Toshiba satellite a205-s7479 running on winXP media center

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/28/2009, 17:40:37
Machine name: ABU-ALI
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
System Model: Satellite A205
BIOS: BIOS Version 1.50 
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2038MB RAM
Page File: 759MB used, 3175MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 950
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_03
Display Memory: 32.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Default Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: igxprd32.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4864 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/24/2007 11:22:52, 57344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: igxpmp32.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/24/2007 11:22:56, 5776928 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-64E2-11CF-C961-1ADFA2C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x27A2
SubSys ID: 0xFF101179
Revision ID: 0x0003
Revision ID: 0x0003
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_1179FF10&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5366 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 1/30/2007 18:57:50, 4474368 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 1, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5366 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 1/30/2007 18:57:50, 4474368 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27CA
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 01:08:42, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/17/2001 16:03:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 23:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 00:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 00:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn1909
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Wireless Network Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 14.2 GB
Total Space: 30.7 GB
File System: FAT32
Model: TOSHIBA MK1637GSX

Drive: D:
Free Space: 7.1 GB
Total Space: 30.7 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: TOSHIBA MK1637GSX

Drive: E:
Free Space: 9.1 GB
Total Space: 20.5 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: TOSHIBA MK1637GSX

Drive: F:
Free Space: 0.5 GB
Total Space: 20.5 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: TOSHIBA MK1637GSX

Drive: G:
Free Space: 4.0 GB
Total Space: 20.5 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: TOSHIBA MK1637GSX

Drive: H:
Free Space: 12.6 GB
Total Space: 28.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: TOSHIBA MK1637GSX

Drive: J:
Model: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K17LF
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:59:52, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10408086&REV_02\4&20975680&0&00E1
Driver: n/a

Name: SM Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 1/7/2005 17:07:18, 138752 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&E2
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:07:46, 68224 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&E1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:07:46, 68224 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:07:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:38, 26624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:42, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:56:42, 7168 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:42, 57600 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:42, 57600 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:42, 57600 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:08:42, 57600 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C4&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:59:42, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:59:42, 95360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 15:51:52, 3328 bytes

Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 15:58:02, 35840 bytes

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&11
Driver: n/a

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&10
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\igxpmp32.sys, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:22:56, 5776928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxprd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:22:52, 57344 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpgd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:22:54, 150528 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdv32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:23:02, 1615808 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdx32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:23:00, 2575360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxk32.vp, 8/24/2007 10:55:58, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxs32.vp, 8/24/2007 12:06:38, 26160 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccutils.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:22, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:38, 48128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:38, 245760 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpph.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:54, 204800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:54, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:02:32, 520192 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:18, 208896 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdo.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:46, 135168 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:01:12, 135168 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:32, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:01:12, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxress.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:08, 3293184 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:46, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:38, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:38, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:38, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:08, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 184320 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 126976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:44, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:46, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:46, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:40, 192512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:42, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:03:46, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:46, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxexps.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:00:48, 24576 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iglicd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:14:08, 2334720 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igldev32.dll, 6.14.0010.4864 (English), 8/24/2007 11:14:14, 294912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxCoIn_v4864.dll, 8/24/2007 11:29:00, 147456 bytes

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E2\3&B1BFB68&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:07:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4353&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_14\4&192AC53F&0&00E0
Driver: n/a

Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803C&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\4&6B16D5B&0&33F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.4069.0001 (English), 8/4/2004 01:07:48, 67584 bytes

Name: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\4&6B16D5B&0&32F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803A&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\4&6B16D5B&0&31F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:10:08, 61056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:10:06, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 6/19/2007 23:32:02, 61824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 6/19/2007 23:32:02, 60800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:46:40, 6400 bytes

Name: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8039&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\4&6B16D5B&0&30F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:07:46, 119936 bytes


----------



## McTimson

Alright, you're on a laptop with integrated graphics, which are really not designed for running powerful games. I don't think your graphics processor is supported by the game, so if it does get working, it will have to be on low graphics settings, and it probably won't run too fast.

The best thing you can do in trying to get it to work is to get the latest drivers for your video processor. You can download them here.


----------



## cristi777

thanks im going to try the driver 

but my laptop was vista when i bought it and i changed it to XP 
my friend have a laptop and run this game but my laptop is way more powerfull than his ...could it be this ?


----------



## McTimson

There are different things that determine whether one computer is more 'powerful' than another. I could have a 10Ghz processor, but if I was trying to use it with something like a GeForce2, then it wouldn't do me any good in games, because the video card wouldn't be able to keep up. So, your friend's laptop might have a slower CPU, or less RAM, but if his video chipset is more powerful than yours, then he'll have the advantage in games.

It doesn't matter whether your OS is XP or Vista right now, as long as you get the drivers for the OS you're on. (The link I posted is for the XP drivers). Whether the game will work or not will depend more on the video card than the OS.


----------



## cristi777

I installed the driver 
still no luck


----------



## McTimson

It may just be that your video chipset is not up to the task.

Try running 3DAnalyze, it's a program that emulates certain graphics features to allow newer games to work with older video cards.


----------



## cristi777

McTimson said:


> It may just be that your video chipset is not up to the task.
> 
> Try running 3DAnalyze, it's a program that emulates certain graphics features to allow newer games to work with older video cards.


can you tell me how please


----------



## McTimson

Sorry, I've never used it. Try the tutorials on their site.


----------

